# When in a surge zone...



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been noticing a lot lately that when I'm in a surge zone, I get requests from outside the surge area that are annoyingly also far away. This of course is due to other drivers in surge areas not wanting to accept these rides, and from other drivers who are closer to them, but also decline them as they drive to the surge areas (or they simply go offline until they are within the red).

My beef is this though. The purpose of a surge zone is to attract drivers to a certain area, or keep drivers who are already there from going offline or somewhere else. Thus, to be pinged away from a surge zone is illogical and doesn't make sense, and it unfairly hurts our acceptance rate when we decline non-surge fares.

My solution for this (and I'm sure Uber wouldn't care, but in a perfect world they would) is to make drivers already in red areas (and those who eventually make it into the red) immune to outside requests, so that they only receive surge requests.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

That would be great and makes sense but won't ever happen I'm sure.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberOne said:


> I've been noticing a lot lately that when I'm in a surge zone, I get requests from outside the surge area that are annoyingly also far away. This of course is due to other drivers in surge areas not wanting to accept these rides, and from other drivers who are closer to them, but also decline them as they drive to the surge areas (or they simply go offline until they are within the red).
> 
> My beef is this though. The purpose of a surge zone is to attract drivers to a certain area, or keep drivers who are already there from going offline or somewhere else. Thus, to be pinged away from a surge zone is illogical and doesn't make sense, and it unfairly hurts our acceptance rate when we decline non-surge fares.
> 
> My solution for this (and I'm sure Uber wouldn't care, but in a perfect world they would) is to make drivers already in red areas (and those who eventually make it into the red) immune to outside requests, so that they only receive surge requests.


Just ask yourself how does this benefit the rider. That's why Uber won't do it. It is not client centric.

Best bet is to warn those who have low acceptance rates due to ignored pings and it will keep the system fair for all drivers and riders.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't believe it's rider centric when the rider app is requesting a ride that seems to take forever


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberOne said:


> I don't believe it's rider centric when the rider app is requesting a ride that seems to take forever


Either way you are the closest driver if it's the first ping. Probably after 3 have passed you are the one 20 min out.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I think it's a combination of cars ignoring pings while they are trying to get to the surge and also riders dropping pins outside of surge to avoid surge.


----------

